# cuándo / cuando (tilde)



## DarkDemian

Bueno, gracias a este foro he solucionado varias cosas  aún agradezco las respuestas a las preguntas anteriores, ahora tengo cierto tema con los "cuando" en las preguntas... observen:
Yo pregunto:

¿Cuándo te comiste mi postre?
¿Cuando estuve en el supermercado o cuando estuve dormido?


Yo observo esta última pregunta (la cual en si son dos preguntas) y se me ocurre que no es el mismo "cuando" que el de la primer pregunta, que este no es un "cuando" con tilde, o sea, porque yo no estoy preguntando "¿Cuándo estuve en el supermercado?" (Aquí pregunto "¿En que momento estuve en el Super?"), yo estoy preguntando "¿Fue cuando estuve en el supermercado?", y a mi entender el "cuando" de la segunda pregunta no lleva tilde, quisiera que alguien me diga si lo que digo está bien o que me corrija. Thanks


----------



## Betildus

DarkDemian said:


> ¿Cuándo te comiste mi postre?
> ¿Cuando estuve en el supermercado o cuando estuve dormido?
> 
> 
> Yo observo esta última pregunta (la cual en si son dos preguntas) y se me ocurre que no es el mismo "cuando" que el de la primer pregunta, que este no es un "cuando" con tilde, o sea, porque yo no estoy preguntando "¿Cuándo estuve en el supermercado?" (Aquí pregunto "¿En que momento estuve en el Super?"), yo estoy preguntando "¿Fue cuando estuve en el supermercado?", y a mi entender el "cuando" de la segunda pregunta no lleva tilde, quisiera que alguien me diga si lo que digo está bien o que me corrija. Thanks


Hola:
- ¿Cuándo estuve en el supermercado? (me dió amnesia )
- ¿Fue cuando estuve en el supermercado? 
- ¿Fue cuando estuve dormido?
- ¿Cuánto tiempo estuve dormido? (le pregunta A a B)


----------



## Lord Delfos

Correcto. El cuándo es un adverbio y el cuando es una conjunción.

Vos lo digiste: si el cuando puede ser reemplazado por "en qué momento" entonces es con tilde.

Pasa lo mismo con el cómo, el qué y otros más.

Saludos.


----------



## Metztli

Hola!

Tengo una duda, tal vez muy elemental, pero no quiero errarle... 

En un cuestionario dice: _¿Alguna vez faltó a trabajar por enfermedad? De ser así diga cuándo y por cuánto tiempo._ 

Yo estoy acentuando cuando y cuanto... estoy en lo correcto?

Gracias


----------



## HeavyMetal

Metztli said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Tengo una duda, tal vez muy elemental, pero no quiero errarle...
> 
> En un cuestionario dice: _¿Alguna vez faltó a trabajar por enfermedad? De ser así diga cuándo y por cuánto tiempo._
> 
> Yo estoy acentuando _cuando_ y _cuanto_... ¿estoy en lo correcto?
> 
> Gracias


 
Sí, es correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, puesto que se trata de pronombres interrogativos. Introducen oraciones interrogativas indirectas.


----------



## Metztli

¡Gracias a los dos!!! Sobre todo por lo rápido que resolvieron mi duda...

Ah y Heavy, ¡gracias por las correcciones! (mira ya me corregí)


----------



## SantiagoOC

Buenos dias, 
  tengo una duda que no puedo resolver: cuando (aca sé que va sin tilde, jaja) uno dice: "no te das cuenta cuando hablo con ironía y cuando sin ironía" ese "-cuando-", va con o sin tilde, o de las dos formas (dependiendo del significado que quiere decir). Si es así, si le quiero decir el significado de que una persona no se da cuenta si la otra esta hablando con ironía o no, ¿¿iría con o sin tilde??.
  Bueno, gracias.


----------



## Fedman3

Santiago, en la oración que presentas, ambas instancias de "cuándo" irían con tilde.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pueden ir o no con tilde, según lo que quieras decir:
Cuándo - en qué momento.
Cuando - En la ocasión.


----------



## Virginia Judith

Como dijo Fedman3, en ese caso, "cuándo" lleva tilde ya que funciona como adverbio de tiempo (no como relacionante). Sino el significado sería que "No te das cuenta *de algo *cuando hablo con ironía y cuando hablo sin ironía".

Un beso Santiago.


----------



## Azrael_1

Hola Santiago y bienvenido a los foros.
Tal vez lo que voy a explicar es muy básico y un poco extenso, pero a veces ayuda algo de teoría.
"cuando" puede ser un adverbio (lleva tilde), una conjunción o una preposición (en estos casos no lleva tilde). 
En lo personal, cuando tengo dudas hago un reemplazo de la palabra por otra que me sea más familiar, y si el sentido se mantiene, pues ya está (algo así como lo que sugiere Toño Torreón).
Veamos:

1) *Como preposición*: si no hay verbo. *No lleva tilde*. REEMPLAZO SUGERIDO: "*de*". 
Ej:* Cuando* grande, seré astronauta -> *De* grande, seré astronauta.

2) *Como conjunción*: *No lleva tilde*. REEMPLAZOS SUGERIDOS: "*si*","*en caso de que*","*en el momento en que*","puesto que" (no tan usada).
Ej:
Nos vemos *cuando* caiga el sol -> Nos vemos *en el momento en que *caiga el sol.
Cuando quieras algo, me llamas -> *En caso de que *quieras algo me llama.
No me doy cuenta *cuando* me hablas con ironía. -> No me doy cuenta *si *me hablas con ironía.

3) *Como adverbio: LLEVA tilde*. Son todos los demás casos. Algunos REEMPLAZO SUGERIDO: *"en qué momento"

*Ahora veamos tu frase: 
 "no te das cuenta *cuando* hablo con ironía y *cuando* sin ironía".
Veamos cuáles reemplazos tienen sentido:
"no te das cuenta *si* hablo con ironía y *si* sin ironía".***
"no te das cuenta *en qué momento* hablo con ironía y *en qué momento* sin ironía".
"no te das cuenta *en el momento en que *hablo con ironía y *en el momento en que* sin ironía".
 "no te das cuenta *de *hablo con ironía y *de* sin ironía".
 "no te das cuenta *en caso de que *hablo con ironía y *en caso de que* sin ironía".

*** Finalmente, tú mismo has respondido a tu última pregunta: 
_"(...) __si le quiero decir el significado de que una persona no se da cuenta *si*/*cuando* la otra esta hablando con ironía *o no* (...)_", pero entonces deberías cambiar un poco la redacción:
"no te das cuenta *si/cuando* hablo o no con ironía"

 Espero no haber enredado más las cosas.
Saludos,
Az.


----------



## SantiagoOC

Gracias a todos. Me aclararon la duda.


----------



## saritalbg

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
Hola,
Estoy un poco confundida. No sé si escribir CUANDO/DONDE con o sin tilde en el siguiente ejemplo:
------------------------------------------
Cuando:
6 de diciembre a las 2 PM

Donde:
En la plaza central
------------------------------------------
Es para un anuncio/letrero (flyer).

Aunque no las estoy usando como preguntas, aún necesito agregar el tilde?


----------



## elmg

Hola

Yo creo que sí deben llevar y que sí las estás usando como preguntas. 

Pero esperemos a los expertos... 

Saludos.


----------



## litelchau

Sí, debes ponerles la tilde. Aunque no lleven signo de interrogación son adverbios interrogativos y deben ir acentuados.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola, Sarita:
Por mi parte, las dos con tilde, aunque no las marques como interrogativas no dejan de serlo.
¿Cuándo? El martes
¿Dónde? En el bar.
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En este caso (con _no sé si…_) sin duda deben llevar tilde.


----------



## dubitationis

Hola! Me estreno en el foro con una consultilla. Se trata de la siguiente frase:

"Vamos al cine, dinos *cuando*"

Lleva cuando tilde en esa ocasión? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Bark

Sí porque es una pregunta indirecta.

_Dinos cuándo ->_ en qué momento

_Cuando termines, dínoslo ->_ en el momento en que

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## dubitationis

Muchas gracias Bark! Y en este caso:

"Siempre hay un plan, dinos cuando"


----------



## Bark

Pues seguiría la misma lógica. Ese _cuando_ puede sustituirse por "en qué momento" y no por "en el momento en que", por lo tanto *lleva tilde*.


----------



## dubitationis

Muchas gracias


----------



## mcquicker

En la siguiente frase: "Yo me pregunto qué pensará Harriet cuándo..."

¿el "cuándo" lleva acento (ya que trata de un momento) o no?

Gracias por anticipado...
M


----------



## Mate

Hola:

Ese "cuando" va sin acento. 

Saludos


----------



## solysombra

Como Mate.

Cuándo: En qué momento

Cuando: En el momento que...

En este caso: Yo me pregunto qué pensará Harriet en el momento que...

Por lo tanto: Sin acento.

Yo me pregunto qué pensará Harriet cuando...


----------



## mcquicker

Muchas gracias por su(s) ayudas.

M


----------



## juanpesandi

Hola, ¿cómo están?

Tengo una duda de cuándo acentuar la palabra "cuando" en esta situación:

¿Sería "No sé cuándo me iré" o "No sé cuando me iré"?

Si pueden, ¿me podrían aclarar también situaciones similares pero con "como" y "cuando"? Quiero saber exactamente cuándo se acentúan si no se está preguntando algo.

Agradecería su ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Juan Pesandi. Te damos la bienvenida a los foros de WordReference. 

Tu consulta es bastante frecuente.

Quienes son partidarios del uso de la tilde en 'cuando, como, donde' y otras palabras como éstas afirman que se debe emplear por haber una interrogación indirecta. Hay quienes, por otra parte, no la escribirían.

En este mismo foro ha habido dos debates candentes alrededor de este tema:

*>> cómo / como <<*
*>> que, qué <<*

Y un tercero, menos animado:

*>> quién-quien / cuántas-cuantas <<

*De modo que hay divergencia y diversidad de pareceres. Sin embargo, por uniformidad y coherencia con la norma, quizás te convenga colocar la tilde en esos casos.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## juanpesandi

¡Gracias por la bienvenida, swift, y también por tu colaboración! Me facilitaste la búsqueda demasiado. 

Creo que ya me quedó muy claro la regla, jajaja. Resultó ser muy útil este foro, y no esperaba lo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

juanpesandi said:


> ¡Gracias por la bienvenida, swift, y también por tu colaboración! Me facilitaste mucho/muchísimo la búsqueda demasiado.



Bienvenido/a, también.

Y no preguntes si se acentúan los este, esta, aquello, etc.
También se ha preguntado muchas veces, y encontrarás fácilmente las discusiones aquí mismo.


----------



## Maick

En la palabra "cuando" ¿en qué situaciones se acentúa en la letra "u" y en que otras en la "a"?


----------



## Agró

La 'u' de _cuando_ no se acentúa nunca.
"-ua-" es un diptongo (dos vocales en la misma sílaba) y se acentúa la vocal fuerte, es decir la 'a'.


----------



## torrebruno

Naturalmente, Maick, cuando "cuando" se acentúa, claro.


----------



## woosh

Se escribe "cuándo" cuando tiene un matiz interrogativo o exclamativo, lo más típico es encontrarlo entre signos, pero puede que no lo encuentrés así y tendrás que guiarte por qué es lo que has querido decir: 

¿Cuándo crees que llegarán?
No sé cuándo llegarán. 
¡Cuándo llegen verán!


----------



## LASILVIA

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​
"Tampoco nos han dicho cuando se van a casar". La palabra "cuando" en esta frase tiene que llevar acento?


----------



## crocante

Hola:

Yo creo que sí, porque es un pronombre interrogativo que introduce la oración subordinada sustantiva.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

woosh said:


> Se escribe "cuándo" cuando tiene un matiz interrogativo o exclamativo, lo más típico es encontrarlo entre signos, pero puede que no lo encuentrés así y tendrás que guiarte por qué es lo que has querido decir:
> 
> ¿Cuándo crees que llegarán?
> No sé cuándo llegarán.
> ¡Cuándo llegen verán!



Creo que tu tercer ejemplo debería ser _¡Cuando lleguen, verán!_, sin tilde.

Saludos


----------



## JCA-

Cuándo: de pregunta

cuando: de afirmación

¿*Cuándo *vienen?

*Cuando *nos inviten

Esta pregunta se parece a la de por qué y porque, de la cual hay un hilo paralelo a este


----------



## cacarulo

Este tema se trato varias veces, y seguramente participé en algún hilo porque tengo bastante clara la regla.
Sin embargo, en este caso no puedo ver si va con acento o no.

"¿Recuerda cuando, muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?".

Intuyo que sí, pero si alguien lo confirma, me hace un favor.


----------



## jorgema

A mí me parece que no lleva acento. El énfasis de la pregunta está en recuerda y no en el cuándo (o por lo menos, no lo siento así). -

- ¿Recuerdas cuándo vino tu padre? 
- Sí, fue el viernes de la semana pasada.

- ¿Recuerdas cuando vino tu padre?
- Sí, sí me acuerdo.

He cambiado la pregunta por otra más simple, pero creo que se entiende la idea.


----------



## cacarulo

Sí, es posible que sea una cuestión de percepción, de cómo interpretemos a ese "cuando" (o "cuándo").


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Ambas son posibles, significando cosas diferentes. (Ah, ya jorgema lo explicó)

En este caso específico, la parte aclaratoria de «muy cansado y sucio» elimina en un 99.9% la ambigüedad. 0.1% de probabilidades que sea con tilde, 99.9% que sea sin tilde. 

Habría que leer el párrafo completo para terminar de descartar (o no) el 0.1%.


----------



## Lampiste

Saúl Ortega said:


> Habría que leer el párrafo completo para terminar de descartar (o no) el 0.1%.



 Cierto, Saúl, pero si Cacarulo nos permitiera introducir un gerundio en la frase, podríamos descartar ese 0,1 %:

_¿Recuerda cuando, estando yo muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?
_
(Trampa)

Saludos.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

No, tampoco así se podría descartar.


----------



## Pinairun

Me acuerdo de que estaba cansado y sucio, y de que buscaba la salida, pero no sé si fue ayer o cuándo. ¿Lo recuerda usted?


----------



## Lexinauta

Las siguientes transformaciones permiten saber si lleva o no acento:
"¿Recuerda *en qué momento*, muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?". *(cuándo)
*"¿Recuerda *el momento en que*, muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?". *(cuando)

*


----------



## Peterdg

Eso no es sabiduría mía; es una sugerencia de otro forero en otro hilo (que no logro encontrar). Pero creo que es muy útil.

Si "cuando/cuándo" introduce una subordinada adverbial de tiempo, se escribe con tilde.

Si, por otra parte, introduce una subordinada sustantiva, se escribe sin tilde. 

Está muy claro en los ejemplos que nos proporcionó Lexinauta.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> "¿Recuerda *cuando*, muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?".
> ...si alguien lo confirma, me hace un favor.


Nada más lejos de mi ánimo que hacer favores, pero con vos haré una excepción.



Lexinauta said:


> Las siguientes transformaciones permiten saber si lleva o no acento:
> (Yo diría "...si lleva acento o no." Pero te lo disculpo por los lazos de sangre.
> 
> "¿Recuerda *en qué momento*, muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?". *(cuándo)
> *"¿Recuerda *el momento en que*, muy cansado y sucio, trataba de encontrar la salida de...?". *(cuando)
> *



En síntesis: sin tilde.


----------



## Lexinauta

Calambur said:


> En síntesis: sin tilde.


¿Por qué sin tilde? Mientras *cacarulo* no nos diga qué quiso expresar no podemos asegurar que va con o sin tilde.

Otra forma de saber si lleva acento o no (¿así te gusta más, *Calambur*? ), desde la fonética, es comprobar si la palabra es tónica ('cuándo') o átona ('cuando') dentro de la frase.


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> ¿Por qué sin tilde? Mientras *cacarulo* no nos diga qué quiso expresar no podemos asegurar que va con o sin tilde.


¡Nada, nada! Yo a *cacarulo *lo _interpreto_. Podría ser como vos decís, pero no es.


----------



## cacarulo

Gracias por interpretarme, por hacerme este favor (usar el artículo sería jugar con el doble sentido casi como la presidente hablando de llenar el pomo).
Después de leerlo y releerlo más tiempo del que merece, interpreto, ayudado por el uso del imperfecto, que se trata, como ustedes han dicho, del momento en que ocurría y no de en qué momento ocurrió.

(Igual, el señor autor dice: "Se acuerda cuando...", error que ni siquiera tiene la justificación de la métrica, porque "recuerda cuando" mide lo mismo. Así que...).

Muchas gracias, han sido útiles como siempre, y además me sacaron un par de sonrisas


----------



## Lampiste

Saúl Ortega said:


> No, tampoco así se podría descartar.



 Tienes razón, Saúl,  ahora veo que así no quedaría del todo claro. Tiene que ser como indica Lexi.

De todo modos, he bajado la probabilidad al 0,05% 

Saludos.


----------



## edelau

Bien, tengo una duda sobre el acento gráfico en algunas palabras como que/qué o cuando/cuándo.

Intenté entenderlo por mi misma, leyendo el artículo de la RAE _Tilde en qué, cuál/es, quién/es, cómo, cuán, cuánto/a/os/as, cuándo/dónde y adónde_ (http://www.rae.es/consultas/tilde-en-que-cuales-quienes-como-cuan-cuantoaosas-cuando-donde-y-adonde), pero parece que no saqué muy agua clara de éste... porque después de haberlo leído, aún así me corrigieron las siguientes preguntas.

(En rojo lo que yo escribí, en verde lo que me corrigieron)

¿Te ha pasado que cuando(que cuándo) una idea u(o) observación aparece simplemente en tu cerebro, no te abandona hasta que no (Ø) haces algo al respecto? ¿Cuando (Cuándo) no puedes librarte de un problema en la (tu) cabeza hasta que   no  (Ø)lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?

No sé por qué, pero después de leer el artículo, me pareció que ambos 'cuando', en estos casos, eran átonos... Que el 'cuándo' con tilde es para preguntar de manera directa u indirecta, 'en qué momento', ¿no?

¿Podrían sacarme de la duda, por favor?


----------



## ukimix

El primero es un adverbio que introduce una oración subordinada y no lleva tilde. La secuencia "¿Cuando no puedes librarte... el misterio?" es confusa. Tal vez si la parafraseas resulte claro su sentido y pueda verse, entonces, si va tildado o no.


----------



## Recoleto mendicante

A mi parecer, cometieron al menos dos errores al corregirte.

1.-¿Te ha pasado que cuando... 

2.-...una idea u observación...


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

edelau said:


> Bien, tengo una duda...
> 
> (En rojo lo que yo escribí, en verde lo que me corrigieron)
> 
> ¿Te ha pasado que cuando(que cuándo) una idea u(o) observación aparece simplemente en tu cerebro, no te abandona hasta que no (Ø) haces algo al respecto? ¿Cuando (Cuándo) no puedes librarte de un problema en la (tu) cabeza hasta que   no  (Ø)lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?
> 
> ...



Saludos Edelau, primero debo advertirte que no soy experto en el idioma (estudié ingeniería), pero me gustan estos asuntos.

Las únicos correcciones que veo bien hechas son la eliminación de los "no" y el cambio de "la" por "tu". A ese tipo de errores se les suele llamar escritura coloquial, es decir que imitan el lenguaje hablado, el cual varía con mayor facilidad de una persona a otra y por ello suele tener más imperfecciones.

No entiendo por qué corrigieron la "u" por "o", esa regla es harto conocida. Hasta en el lenguaje hablado muchos lo respetan.

En cuanto a los "cuándo", el primero es claramente átono. El segundo genera, como dice Ukimix, cierta confusión, pero el hecho de escribirse junto a la primera pregunta llevaría de modo natural a suponer que se trata de otra forma de hacer la misma pregunta.


----------



## edelau

ukimix said:


> El primero es un adverbio que introduce una oración subordinada y no lleva tilde. La secuencia "¿Cuando no puedes librarte... el misterio?" es confusa. Tal vez si la parafraseas resulte claro su sentido y pueda verse, entonces, si va tildado o no.



Si el primero es sin, como había supuesto, entonces en la segunda pregunta también. Ambas cuestiones van juntas, básicamente, y el hecho de no volver a repetir el 'te ha pasado' al principio es para no repetirse tanto en la escritura... Muchas gracias.
_(Intenté parafrasear la segunda pregunta, pero no se me ocurrió nada... a veces me pasa, cuando llevo demasiado rato dándole vueltas a un mismo texto, que ya sólo puedo verlo en mente de un modo. Pero seguiré pensando, a ver si se me ocurre otra forma; y así pongo en práctica lo que dijiste. )_




Recoleto mendicante said:


> A mi parecer, cometieron al menos dos errores al corregirte.
> 
> 1.-¿Te ha pasado que cuando...
> 
> 2.-...una idea u observación...



Gracias. Lo del cuando no sé por qué me lo corrigió, la verdad. Y lo del o/u creo que es una errata por el cambio de idioma. La chica en cuestión es catalano-parlante... temo que esa haya sido la confusión. La verdad es que me dejó descolocada, yo creía que la norma de el uso de u era para todos los casos en los que la siguiente palabra empezara por vocal átona. _(A no ser que haya una norma de estas con varias posibilidades a elección del autor, como con el sólo, aún, éste, etc.)_




Alfonso Chíncaro said:


> Saludos Edelau, primero debo advertirte que no soy experto en el idioma (estudié ingeniería), pero me gustan estos asuntos.
> 
> Las únicos correcciones que veo bien hechas son la eliminación de los "no" y el cambio de "la" por "tu". A ese tipo de errores se les suele llamar escritura coloquial, es decir que imitan el lenguaje hablado, el cual varía con mayor facilidad de una persona a otra y por ello suele tener más imperfecciones.
> 
> No entiendo por qué corrigieron la "u" por "o", esa regla es harto conocida. Hasta en el lenguaje hablado muchos lo respetan.
> 
> En cuanto a los "cuándo", el primero es claramente átono. El segundo genera, como dice Ukimix, cierta confusión, pero el hecho de escribirse junto a la primera pregunta llevaría de modo natural a suponer que se trata de otra forma de hacer la misma pregunta.



¡Gracias! La verdad es que las frases con el no son aún de gran confusión para mí. Normalmente lo entiendo cuando las usan para hablarme; por el contexto y eso, pero cuando es a mí a quien le toca redactar la frase... _(sin comentarios)_
Lo de la u/o, yo tampoco lo entiendo. Como acabo de decir, creo que puede ser por un tema de cambio de idioma... si no de la existencia de una norma que no conozco.
Y sí, con lo del cuando; eso fue lo que pensé. El primero lo vi claramente (luego de leer el artículo de la RAE) y el segundo lo hice por deducción; por concordancia de ambas preguntas.


----------



## ukimix

edelau said:


> Si el primero es sin, como había supuesto,  entonces en la segunda pregunta también. Ambas cuestiones van juntas,  básicamente, y el hecho de no volver a repetir el 'te ha pasado' al  principio es para no repetirse tanto en la escritura... Muchas gracias.
> _(Intenté parafrasear la segunda pregunta, pero no se me ocurrió  nada... a veces me pasa, cuando llevo demasiado rato dándole vueltas a  un mismo texto, que ya sólo puedo verlo en mente de un modo. Pero  seguiré pensando, a ver si se me ocurre otra forma; y así pongo en  práctica lo que dijiste. )_



Incluso repitiendo 'te ha pasado' no queda muy bien, la verdad: 


> ¿Te ha pasado que cuando una idea u observación aparece simplemente en tu cerebro, no te abandona hasta que no haces algo al respecto? ¿*Te ha pasado cuando* no puedes librarte de un problema en tu cabeza hasta que   no lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?



O, ¿dónde debe repetirse para que quede bien? 




edelau said:


> ¡Gracias! La verdad es que las frases con el no son aún de gran  confusión para mí. Normalmente lo entiendo cuando las usan para  hablarme; por el contexto y eso, pero cuando es a mí a quien le toca  redactar la frase... _(sin comentarios)_



La corrección del 'no' también es incorrecta. Ese *no* es expletivo (significa que no tiene ningún significado adicional y es un recurso estilístico para que suene mejor). 



> *expletivo -va.* Se aplica a la  palabra o elemento que no resulta imprescindible ni para la correcta  construcción ni para la comprensión del enunciado, pero que aporta mayor  expresividad o hace más armoniosa la frase. Son expletivos en español  los elementos resaltados en los ejemplos siguientes: _Apenas *si* se cansó; Es mejor que cantes que *no* que bailes._
> Fuente: http://www.rae.es/diccionario-panhispanico-de-dudas/terminos-linguisticos#sthash.jVl3oPUi.dpuf



Básicamente estas dos oraciones significan lo mismo (simplifico un poco tu oración para que se vea):
_
¿Te ha pasado que a veces un deseo no te abandona hasta que *no* haces algo al respecto? = ¿Te ha pasado que a veces un deseo no te abandona hasta que haces algo al respecto?_


----------



## Peterdg

ukimix said:


> La corrección del 'no' también es incorrecta. Ese *no* es expletivo (significa que no tiene ningún significado adicional y es un recurso estilístico para que suene mejor).




Si no sabes si hay que poner una tilde en "cuando/cuándo", hay una regla que lo explica mejor que lo de la pregunta (in)directa.

Si "cuando/cuándo" introduce una subordinada sustantiva (es decir si la subordinada desempeña el papel de sujeto o de objeto director del verbo principal), va con tilde. Si "cuando/cuándo" introduce una subordinada adverbial o una subordinada adjetiva, va sin tilde.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Estoy de acuerdo en que tu correctora no te ha hecho buenas correciones:


> ¿Te ha pasado que cuando una idea u observación aparece simplemente en tu cerebro, no te abandona hasta que no haces algo al respecto? ¿Cuando no puedes librarte de un problema en la cabeza hasta que no lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?




El problema de esta redacción es que el enlace entre la primera pregunta y la segunda no es natural. La segunda intenta ser otra explicación de la primera, no una pregunta en sí misma. Así que habría que incluirla dentro de la primera (o expresar de nuevo otra pregunta con sentido completo):


> ¿Te ha pasado que cuando una idea u observación aparece simplemente en tu cerebro, no te abandona hasta que no haces algo al respecto, que no puedes librarte de un problema (que está) en la cabeza hasta que no lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?




_Edelau_, ¿tu lengua materna es el español? No lo digo con ánimo de ofender, te expresas con fluidez, pero hay algo en la forma de redactar y en tus preguntas que me genera esa duda (como en tu ejemplo, es algo que me ronda por la cabeza). Una redacción más natural sería, por ejemplo:


> ¿Te ha pasado alguna vez que una idea u observación que te viene sin más a la mente no te abandona hasta que (no) haces algo al respecto, que no puedes librarte de un problema que te ronda por la cabeza hasta que (no) lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?


----------



## edelau

ukimix said:


> Incluso repitiendo 'te ha pasado' no queda muy bien. O, ¿dónde debe repetirse para que quede bien?
> 
> La corrección del 'no' también es incorrecta. Ese *no* es expletivo (significa que no tiene ningún significado adicional y es un recurso estilístico para que suene mejor).
> Básicamente estas dos oraciones significan lo mismo (simplifico un poco tu oración para que se vea):
> _¿Te ha pasado que a veces un deseo no te abandona hasta que *no* haces algo al respecto? = ¿Te ha pasado que a veces un deseo no te abandona hasta que haces algo al respecto?_



La idea de repetir sería: ¿Te ha pasado que cuando una idea u observación aparece simplemente en tu mente, no te abandona hasta que no haces algo al respecto? ¿Te ha pasado que cuando no puedes librarte de un problema, está allí, dando vueltas en tu cabeza hasta que no lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio? Sí, algo así, creo. Y agregué lo del 'dar vueltas en la cabeza'... creo que así se entiende mejor. (?)
Y también los noes, pues realmente me suenan muy mal las oraciones sin los noes; supongo que es la manera en la que siempre he hablado, y ahora soy incapaz de ver las frases sin ellos. Pero si dices que son un recurso estilístico, y que queda a juicio del autor el usarlos o no, yo los usaré. Gracias.





Peterdg said:


> Si no sabes si hay que poner una tilde en "cuando/cuándo", hay una regla que lo explica mejor que lo de la pregunta (in)directa.
> 
> Si "cuando/cuándo" introduce una subordinada sustantiva (es decir si la subordinada desempeña el papel de sujeto o de objeto director del verbo principal), va con tilde. Si "cuando/cuándo" introduce una subordinada adverbial o una subordinada adjetiva, va sin tilde.



Vergüenza debería darme, la verdad, que haya tenido que buscar lo de la subordinada, porque sólo tenía en mente un recuerdo vago... Pero gracias. Por lo que dices, entonces:

_(en verde la parte principal de la oración, en rojo la subordinada) (En la segunda pregunta entiendo que la parte principal es elíptica, y que la oración busca una construcción semejante a la anterior pregunta...)_
¿Te ha pasadoque cuando una idea u observación aparece simplemente en tu mente, no te abandona hasta que no haces algo al respecto? ¿Cuando no puedes librarte de un problema, éste te ronda la cabeza hasta que no lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?
¿Bien hasta ahora?
Y teniendo en cuenta que el sujeto del verbo principal de ambas preguntas sería la persona a la que nos estamos dirigiendo, y no los pensamientos... se descarta el cuándo con tilde, ¿no? Porque los pensamientos ni preocupaciones desempeñan la función de sujeto, ¿verdad?





Jaime Bien said:


> El problema de esta redacción es que el enlace entre la primera pregunta y la segunda no es natural. La segunda intenta ser otra explicación de la primera, no una pregunta en sí misma. Así que habría que incluirla dentro de la primera (o expresar de nuevo otra pregunta con sentido completo).
> 
> _Edelau_, ¿tu lengua materna es el español? No lo digo con ánimo de ofender, te expresas con fluidez, pero hay algo en la forma de redactar y en tus preguntas que me genera esa duda (como en tu ejemplo, es algo que me ronda por la cabeza).



Entiendo lo que dices, con lo de incluir la segunda pregunta en la primera... Supongo que en el momento de escribirla no se me pasó por la cabeza. Pero tienes razón, queda mejor redactada y más entendible. Gracias.

Creo que al final escribiré algo así: _¿Te ha pasado que cuando una idea u observación aparece simplemente en tu mente, no te abandona hasta que no haces algo al respecto, que cuando no puedes librarte de un problema, éste te ronda en la cabeza hasta que no __lo resuelves o solucionas el misterio?_

He agregado lo de 'rondarte la cabeza' porque ahora que leo con más calma la oración, me parece que le falta algo.

_(Sí, mi lengua materna es el español, aunque en casa me hacían practicar a la vez tres idiomas; uno con cada miembro adulto de la familia)._


----------



## Jaime Bien

Mejor ahora. Gracias por contestar a mi pregunta. ¡Qué suerte tuviste con eso de los idiomas!


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

ukimix said:


> La corrección del 'no' también es incorrecta. Ese *no* es expletivo (significa que no tiene ningún significado adicional y es un recurso estilístico para que suene mejor).




Saludos Ukimix, tienes razón en ello, pero ese uso del "no" se da en el español coloquial (o de conversación) y la mayoría de los profesores de redacción consideran ese uso como error al escribir.

Con todo, noto a la legua que conoces más el idioma que yo; puede que bajo alguna forma tu criterio prevalezca.

Gracias.


----------



## frdrw

Definitivamente bien: El primer "cuando" sin tilde, y el uso de "u" antes de cualquier palabra que empieza con "o."

Me parece que el uso de "no" es irrelevante en ambos casos.  Se entenderían las dos preguntas así no se use la palabra "no"  (siempre y cuando el resto de las preguntas esté bien escrito).

La segunda pregunta tiene sentido solamente si se pone tilde en la primera palabra ("Cuándo").

El uso de la palabra "la" o la palabra "tu" en la segunda pregunta me parece irrelevante a causa del contexto ("resuelves" y "solucionas" ya incluye la información necesaria).

Mis conclusiones:  Si la persona que corrigió lo escrito habla más que todo catalán, pudo haberse confundido muy fácilmente, y las dos primeras correcciones están muy mal hechas.  Corrigió bien la primera palabra de la segunda pregunta.  El resto de las correcciones me parece irrelevante.


----------

